# Will 2 tsp of salt in a 10g hurt any cories I hope to introduce?



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi folks,

Another total newbie with a tank here. I was thinking of adding 2 lazer cories to my tank next weekend, but I'd to get some opinions if it's ok.

Tank details:
10g Topfin
Topfin 10 filter (whisper 10?)
new tank, currently in 2nd week of cycling (using Big Al's Bio-support chem)
3 platies (2 pinstripe, 1 silver wag)
1 vampire shrimp
3 rocks, 3 java ferns
2x 15 watt GE spiral 'daylight' bulbs
2 tsp salt (one 25% water change since introduction of salt)
marineland heater - temp set to 78 degrees F

edit: the salt was, um, sort of an experiment for the platies. I currently don't plan add any more salt.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i'd wait to add anything else to the tank until it's done cycling.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have a test kit its kind of hard to know if the tank is cycled unless you test it . Ive found that corys are kind of sensitive but that could just be me. From what Ive heard BAs bio support really does not do anything to help with cycling. Iam sure some more people will comment,also corys seem to do better if they are in a group of 5 or more. Hope this helps Pat


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

correct me if I am wrong, but aren't cories sensitive to salt?


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies.



bluekrissyspikes said:


> i'd wait to add anything else to the tank until it's done cycling.


Point taken. Will do, thanks.



pat3612 said:


> Do you have a test kit its kind of hard to know if the tank is cycled unless you test it . Ive found that corys are kind of sensitive but that could just be me. From what Ive heard BAs bio support really does not do anything to help with cycling. Iam sure some more people will comment,also corys seem to do better if they are in a group of 5 or more. Hope this helps Pat


Hi Pat,
I do have test kit (which evidently, I paid too much for). I have been testing every day. Latest results:
pH: 7.6
ammonia: 0.6 mg/L
nitrites: 0.1 mg/L
I don't have a nitrates test.

According to my test docs, those are still safe. I suppose I s/b expecting a spike sometime soon? 
I think you're right about BA's bio-support.
I don't think my tank is big enough to support 5 more cories. Will they be alright if I just get 2?



Sunstar said:


> correct me if I am wrong, but aren't cories sensitive to salt?


Yeah, that's why I'm asking. I plan to do at least 2 more 25% partial water changes over the next couple of weeks and hopefully the tank will cycle by then. But even assuming I get my tank cycled, I'm still a bit concerned about the 2 teaspoons of salt I put in initially.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Cories ARE sensitive to salt. I tried it while my mollies were breeding back in the day, and the corys I had in there were DISTINCTLY affected. They stopped doing their cute littel Cory Cat frolicking, and became decidedly paler in colour.
Needless to say, I returned the tank to freshwater.

On the topic of Brackish water and Platys, they are often thrown in with mollies, as brackish fish. While the molly is found across a ridiculous range of area, and in numerous salinities (from fresh, to full-strength saltwater), the platy is PURELY a freshwater fish. Genetically very, VERY similar to the mollies, this is the main difference, along with breeding behaviour.

So, in short, the salt's not such a hot idea.
Your java ferns wont appreciate it either.

Wes

P.S., my cory cats have not appeared to suffer any lasting damage from their bout in salt-esque water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Doctor T said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> Point taken. Will do, thanks.
> 
> ...


Ammonia and nitrites should read 0 if not your tank is still cycling . I wouldnt add anything at the moment till its finished cycling .


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll wait 'til the tank has finished cycling and do a few partial water changes over the next few weeks and then reconsider adding the cories. In the mean time, I have another unexpected issue w/ one my platies being pregnant...


----------

